# ¿Como hacer sistema elevacion tft?



## pixeldesing (May 10, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Aitor y tengo una consulta que haceros.
Lo primero deciros que casi no se nada de electronica, haber si me se explicar.

Necesito hacer un sistema elevador mediante cremallera y  escamoteable para un televisor tft que salga de un arcon a los pies de la cama.

En principio yo lo que tengo pensado es hacer todo el armazon en DM en forma de cajon donde meto y anclo la tft, a dicho cajon le atornillo o pego a cada lado del cajon una cremallera metalica.
Dentro del arcon van situdados los motores que empujan las cremalleras y portanto hacen elevar el cajon con la tv dentro.
Eso es lo que tengo pensado a grandes rasgos.

Primer problema donde consigo la cremallera?
Los motores encontre sitios donde los vendian por internt./www.superrobotica.com
Luego necesito un interuptor para hacinarlos manualmente o por mando a distancia.
Y tambien necesito un sensor para parar solo cuando llegue al final de su proceso y no se pase del tope.

No se si me habran entendido, espero que si y no haber sido demasiado basico.

Espero que me pueden ayudar, que para ustedes sera muy facil, jejejeje.

Saludos a todos y mil gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

Completa los siguientes detalles
Modelo de la TV (dimensiones)
Peso de la TV
Altura maxima a alcanzar
Tension de operacion
otras que creas pertinentes...
Saludos


----------



## pixeldesing (May 10, 2010)

uf muchas gracias por contestar.

Modelo samsung 26 '' ue26c4000 led
medidas: 652.8 x 422.8 x 29.9 mm.
peso 5.5 kg todo ello sin soporte.
Soporte para fijarla al cajon todavia no lo tengo.
peso del cajon en DM 2 o 3 kg +-.
altura maxima a alcanzar 50 cm. +-
Tension me imagino que lo mejor seria 12V
Lo ideal seria acionarlo mediante mando a distancia.
Donde puedo consegir todos los componentes??

Si se te ocurre una manera mas facil de hacerlo por mi perfecto.

Preguntame todo lo que necesites saber.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

Existen muchos soportes para TVs, como las de las imagenes adjuntas, pero por que quieres ese mecanismo ?. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2010)

No es lo mismo, pero se parece bastante.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/elevador-motorizado-proyector-8193/


----------



## pixeldesing (May 10, 2010)

Ok.
El problema esta en que no puedo colocar la tv en el techo ni en la pared de enfrente, si en la de los laterales pero no megusta tener que estar con la cabeza girada y ademas esta muy lejos. Entonces la solucion seria colocarla a los pies de la cama metida en un arcon que a la vez que sirve por el frente para meter ropa y tiene un doble fondo en la parte de atras para alojar la tv y asi de manera escamoteable vamos que este esconda y que suba poder verla a los pies de la cama.
no se si me esplique bien.
Que te parece?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2010)

El sistema es el mismo para "subir desde un arcón" o "bajar desde el techo".


----------



## pixeldesing (May 10, 2010)

entonces si entendi bien el post que me puso seria, con un motor de elevalunas electrico (alza vidrio) y su propia cremallera?? sera suficiento el largo de cremallera para 500 mm. el accionamiento me prodria servir el mismo que trae con el boton del auto sin necesidad de controlremoto.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

Con estos modelos de cama, se resuelve facil el problema...


----------



## pixeldesing (May 11, 2010)

hola a todos, gracias por las respuestas, aunque no todas sean de gran ayuda 
bueno estuve dandole vueltas toda la noche y creo que la mejor manera para hacerlo y las mas sencilla seria con un cilindro o piston electrico.

 el problema esque no se donde poder coseguirlos y cuanto costaran????

las caracterisaticas serian que el cilindro electrico cerrado no midiese mas de 500 mm y que el husillo que se estendiese hasta los 450 mm o algo mas.
el peso a levantar unos 8 a 10 kg.
la velocidad no seria determinante unos 40 mm por segundo por ejemplo.



saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 11, 2010)

El sistema de cremallera puedes sustituirlo mediante el giro de una varilla roscada de 8mm de diametro.
La varilla la acoplas al eje del motor, y en el soporte de la tele suerdas la tuerca


----------



## tecnogirl (May 11, 2010)

pixeldesign: en esta pagina tienes un mostrario de tipos de cilindros o actuadores electricos. Te recomiendo es el que encuentres en tu area.
http://www.google.com.co/images?hl=es&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=electric+cylinder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Saludos.


----------



## pixeldesing (May 13, 2010)

Bueno gracias a todos en especial a pepechip porque creo que esa va a ser la opcion mas adecuada y barata para este caso, asique me pongo a trabjar en ello haber que sale de todo esto.

Saludos


----------



## felipegbra (Oct 19, 2011)

se que este es un proyecto ya del año pasado, pero yo quiero hacer los mismo, podrias explicar por favor pixeldesign como finalmente lo solucionaste?
Sdos


----------



## mimison3012 (May 3, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es lo mismo, pero se parece bastante.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/elevador-motorizado-proyector-8193/



ya no esta el link


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2015)

mimison3012 dijo:


> ya no esta el link



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/ascensor-motorizado-proyector-87474/


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2015)




----------

